# Magic Lores:The Good, The Bad and the Ugly



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

What lore does everyone think is the best (this can be situational wise or just overall)? How about the worse? Army specific lores are also included


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

lore of light and life are the best best, and lore of the beastmen is the worst in my opinion


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Flindo said:


> lore of light and life are the best best, and lore of the beastmen is the worst in my opinion


Beastmen came out in 7th before revised super powerful generic lores, so yeah, it isn't spectacular.

I would say death/metal, situational, but when you find the opponent they work on? They should just quit.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Depends on who your facing... Against Ogres, Death will rape them silly. Against Warriors, Metal. Theres no one perfect lore, but Life and Light are defiantely at the top of the list.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Heavens and Fire are tied for the worst in the BRB - both are good solid lores, but lack the power of the other lists. Skink Priests at least aren't completely useless if you get that Wind Spell, Comet, or Chain Lightning. Fire just lacks the killing power the others have. However, whereas before it was merely damaging, on tank units like Tzeentch Warriors of Chaos, Grave Guard and Phoenix Guard, Rhuin and Cloak can rack up the kills quickly.

For Best? Life is entirely non situational, whereas Light can be a bit more so (although against Daemon's, you're asking to have your balls ripped open by that banner).

Worst? Ogres. RIP Spells are always dispelled on their base casting requirement according to the FAQ, so on a 3+, it's stopped (even when casting).


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Have to say I think that in general metal and light are the best... they'll do nicely against pretty much everyone (metal really isnt anti-warrior specific like it used to be).

Almost everyone I play with takes life, almost every game.... which is really dull. Sure T7 
elves are harsh but there is just so much more out there. Life really doesn't work unless you use big block units... which annoys me somewhat when all my WE can take is life and beasts when neither is particularly useful for the WE playstyle I use (ie no eternals, no treekin).

Personally I dont rate beasts much and death is pretty rubbish in general (but it is amazing against certain armies: ogres, dwarves and lizzies for example). Fire is quite fun and is generally ok but its usually worth taking something else.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

it's totally dependant on what you're facing really, but overall, i'd say that the safest 'all rounders' that work well on most opponents would be;
- life. it's the 'safest' since it has amazing buffs for your own forces, and it has a game-breaking spell with dwellers.

- light. against, it's all about the buffs. even mediocre troops can become highly effective with a casting of speed of light + timewarp. no matter who you're facing, light magic gives you better fighting stats.

- metal. it has another game-breaking spell with final transmutation, plus two amazing buffs in enchanted blades (+1 to-hit & magical armour piercing attacks), and glittering robe for the save buff. (skellies/basic human troops/clanrats and similar can get a 3+ save for example!)

- shadows. my final pick, it also has yet another game-breaking spell with pit of shades, plus its hexes are plain nasty and will do terrible things to anyone!
mindrazor is triumphal finale due to how the general's inspiring presence works, allowing nearby units to typically strike with S9/10 and thus destroy anythign they're up against.

as for 'best' race specific lore, it's without doubt skaven lore because they get the dreaded 13th spell, perhaps the games most OP spell of all... (since almost no one uses mounted generals besides the bretts!)


now for worst, i'd say lore of death... it's completely situational as to it's overall effectiveness. the sniping spells really rely on you having access to a (preferably flying) mount since the range is so short.
- the lore atribute is a mockery of the intended dice balance between the magic pools. (hey, use this lore and you can always have max dice! too bad for the poor sucker you're fighting since this screws him over!)
- and finally, purple sun is stupidly OP against the right targets to the point of making the game not worth playing... (VC's, tomb kings, lizzies, dwarves & ogres are utterly screwed!!!)

that's what makes death worst in my book; it's too game breaking when abused to it's fullest extent.

worst army specific lore? i'd have to agree that it's ogres since their spells are insanely easy to dispel. though the lore of athel loren is pretty crap too beyond the tree singing...

cheers!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

experiment 626 said:


> worst army specific lore? i'd have to agree that it's ogres since their spells are insanely easy to dispel. though the lore of athel loren is pretty crap too beyond the tree singing...


Wow, I disagree totally with your WE comments... well almost. Athel Loren is utterly crap, but tree singing is the worst spell they have. Everything else is ok at certain times... but my favorite has to be call of the hunt. Being able to march an ancient/wardancers out onto the enemies's flank and then getting magical charge is great fun. I've even used it with glade riders to get first turn charges on warmachines- 12" vanguard, 18" march and magical move (you cant declare a charge first turn after vanguard, but call of the hunt gets round that).

Gutmagic is still pretty good, but very irritating to use- you need to cast the right spells at the right time..


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Best I would say is Lore of Tzeentch, is just pure awesome IMHO


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I was going to say, Call of the Hunt is a fantastic spell to use. It's really easy to cast the entire Lore as well, and as said, if running Waywatchers and Glade Riders with Eagles, you can reliably take apart and enemies war machine shooting if you get First Turn Charge. 

Although I'm a personal advocate of the Rhymers Harp Phalanx backed by T7, Thorns and Wildform, AP Banner, and +1 Movement myself.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have always been an advocate of Life since 6th ed. It was back then one of the best spells in disguise but in the newer edition it has become more obvious.

Worst would have to be the Gut Magic.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Where's the love for the vampires ? Gotta love invocation :laugh:


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Jackinator said:


> Where's the love for the vampires ? Gotta love invocation :laugh:


the VC lore is okay, but vamps get much better milage out of light, shadows and/or metal magic... besides, invo doesn't count since it's an inherant spell and doesn't even really belong to the lore itself! (as you always have it, no matter what type of magic you're using.)

magic isn't the VC's problem, their army book is.

cheers!


----------



## vulcan666 (Jun 19, 2010)

i moslty play agaisnt lizzardmen and have found that a level 4 with lore of shadows is beyound awesmome agaisnt them, i really dont want to keep spamming that lore but it is too cool. my weak level 4 managed to pit of shades a mighty slaan.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Almost had a heart attack there for a minute. I just want to clarify that you still have to beat the casting value of a remains in play spell in order to dispel it the turn its cast, not just its minimum casting value.

A rule lawyer of the worst kind might possibly argue that the FAQ/errata says you only have to beat the original value when dispelling it, but:

1. They're obviously only speaking about remains in play spells in subsequent turns, because that's what the FAQ question is specifically referring to.

2. They specifically reference page 36 of the original rulebook, which only deals with dispelling/resolving remains in play spells in subsequent turns, not the turn its cast.

I just had to double check and make sure, because someone claimed it'd only be 3+ to dispel any RIP Ogre spell, even the turn you cast it, and...

3. That would be really stupid, because it would all but completely make it impossible for any Ogre RIP to ever be used in any instance.

...

Anyway, back to best/worst.

The best 3 are Life, Death, and Shadow. Which specifically is best really depends on what army you're playing. For more elite armies, Life is better. For armies with lots of small cheap spellcasters, than Death is best. Finally, for powerful spellcasters in non-elite armies, Shadow is best.

The worst is either Athel Loren or Beastmen's. They both lack any real power, and although Beastmen is a bit better than Athel Loren, the casting costs are all curiously higher than they really should be.

Ogre magic isn't that bad. It's easy to spam RIP spells, brain gobbler, and their MM spell. Yes, the RIP can be very easily dispelled in subsequent turns, but you can cast them on your own turn, after making a charge, and recast them every turn, since they're so easy to cast.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm the very worst =).

I've made the point to GW, and they've promised to get it rectified.


----------



## Flem (Feb 11, 2011)

Best lores:
-Life
-Death
-Daemon tzeentch


Worst lores:
-Anthel loren
-Chaos slaanesh sucks aswell imo (to much imune to psychology out there)


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Flem said:


> Best lores:
> -Life
> -Death
> -Daemon tzeentch
> ...


yes, because making dwarves pick up and move their cannons while they march across the board is horrible. or making an enemy move to your design is bad?

Slaanesh is not meant as a sole lore, but seems a back up.

and there are far worse.

Wood elves and Beastmen.

Hell, our own units can run into each other w/ Wild sig spell! Even do wounds to our own casters with most spells.
the whole lore is made moot w/ the 'staff of darkoth'.

I dig the Wood elves and tree singing and hunting spell. They gave me a headache, that's for sure!


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

Beastmen magic kinda of bites, but it is fun to savage dominion a Ghorgon onto your opponents flanks


----------

